# How to end wainscoting?



## Smitty31 (Feb 21, 2012)

We have a unique hallway that we are putting wainscoting in. I'll let the pictures do the talking since it's a hard to put into words. 

On the open wall, I want to put a caseing and was planning on using door trimming and running it from the floor to the ceiling. Then just terminate the wainscoting at the trim. 

But the opposite side of the opening is what has me stumped. What do I do there? I'd really like to keep both sides similar in style to keep it symmetrical, but really have no ideas what to do with that outside corner. There will be wainscoting along that wall as well, up to that outside corner. Any ideas? Is this the best/proper technique for this situation?

thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Panel cap moulding, a piece of beaded casing lots of choises.
If you just Google wainscot and scroll down to the area that says pictures lot's if ideas come up.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Border it with chair-rail.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not completely sure what you are saying, but if you are wanting to terminate the wainscoting at the outside corner, a back-band flush with the outside surface will work well.


----------

